# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  BAOFENG UV-3R รุ่น Mark II 144/430MHz สวยกะทัดรัดและทนทาน คุณภาพเกินราคา

## Import

*BAOFENG UV-3R รุ่น Mark II* ผลิตโดยโรงงานใหญ่มาตรฐานได้รับการรับรองจากสถาบันชั้นนำ ตัวเครื่องสวยกะทัดรัดและทนทาน คุณภาพเกินราคา แสดง 2 ย่านความถี่ V/U ในจอเดียว, มีเมนูทั้งหมด 19 เมนู, สายอากาศยางเป็น Dual Band ใช้ต้นเดียวไม่ต้องเปลื่ยนไปมา ฯลฯ

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ*
- ตัวเครื่อง UV-3R Dual-Band Radio  (136-174 / 400-470MHz )
- แบตเตอรี่ 3.7V Li-ion 
- สายอากาศ Dual-Band VHF/UHF
- คลิปหลัง
- แท่นชาร์จ
- สายคล้อง
- สมอลทอร์ค
- คู่มือภาษาอังกฤษ


*UV-3R รุ่น Mark II* ราคา 1,400 บาท
*Mark II ออฟชั่น :* 
- ขั้วแปลงสำหรับใส่สายอากาศที่เป็นขั้ว BNC ราคา 70 บาท
- แบตสำรองราคาอันละ 450 บาท  



จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


สำหรับร้านค้าเริ่มตั้งแต่ 10 ตัวขึ้นไปราคาพิเศษ 1,xxx คลิกที่นี่ PM ถึงผม หรือ โทรมานะครับ 


*UV-3R รุ่น Mark II 136-174/400-470Mhz*



*Specification*
Frequency Range: 136-174 / 400-470MHz 
Dual-Band Display, Dual Freq. Display, Dual-Standby 
Output Power: 2 Watts 
99 Channels + 1 Emergency Channel 
50 CTCSS and 104 CDCSS 
Built-in VOX Function 
1750Hz Brust Tone 
FM Radio (87.0MHz-108.0MHz) 
LED Flashlight 
Large LCD Display 
Hight /Low Power Switchable 
25KHz/12.5KHz Switchable 
Emergency Alert 
Low Battery Alert 
Battery Saver 
Time-out Timer 
Keypad Lock 
Monitor Channel 
Channel Step: 5/6.25/12.5/25KHz





> เพิ่มเติมครับ...  
> ถ้าท่านใดใช้เครื่องจีนในราคาพันกว่าบาทแล้วยังไม่ถูกใจ ทางเรามีเครื่องญี่ปุ่นแท้ๆ *YAESU VX-3R* ไว้คอยบริการท่านด้วยเช่นกันครับ หมดปัญหาจุกจิกกวนใจท่านแน่นอนครับ มีใบรับประกันกับทางบริษัท YAESU ที่ญี่ปุ่นในกล่องด้วยครับ สนใจคลิกที่ลิ้งก์นี้เลยครับ http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?25



*UV-3R รุ่น แรก*
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย จังหวัดเชียงใหม่ หมายเลข EMS = EI164919425TH  วันที่ 03/05/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ อัจฉราพร (แม่ริม) เลขที่ EMS = EH315257933TH  วันที่ 06/05/54
ส่งคุณ วิศรุต (ขอนแก่น) เลขที่ EMS = EH315257947TH  วันที่ 06/05/54
ส่งคุณ พรเทพ (สามพราน) เลขที่ EMS = EH315257955TH  วันที่ 06/05/54
ส่งคุณ นาถ (ตาคลี) เลขที่ EMS = EH315257964TH  วันที่ 06/05/54
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.อ.ญาโนภาส (กันทรลักษ์) เลขที่ EMS = EI015038121TH  วันที่ 07/05/54
ส่งคุณ สรรค์ธนัฏฐ์ (ลาดพร้าว) เลขที่ EMS = EI015038118TH  วันที่ 07/05/54
ส่งคุณ เฉลิมวัฒน์ (กันทรวิชัย) เลขที่ EMS = EI164942367TH  วันที่ 09/05/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.อ.ญาโนภาส (กันทรลักษ์) เลขที่ EMS = EI015041196TH  วันที่ 11/05/54 (ตัวที่ 2)
ส่งร้านแก๊ส ช.ชาญณรงค์ (ปราจีนบุรี) เลขที่ EMS = EI015041182TH  วันที่ 11/05/54
ส่งคุณ นาถ (ตาคลี) เลขที่ EMS = EI014740280TH  วันที่ 12/05/54 (ตัวที่ 2)
ส่งคุณ พงษ์วริษฐ์ (นครราชสีมา) เลขที่ EMS = EI014740293TH  วันที่ 12/05/54 
ส่งบริษัท ฮิตาชิเซลล์ (พระโขนง) เลขที่ EMS = EI014740302TH  วันที่ 12/05/54
ส่งคุณ พิศุทธิ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) เลขที่ EMS = EI015044285TH  วันที่ 18/05/54
ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ศักดิ์ (เชียงคำ) หมายเลข EMS = EH314656435TH  วันที่ 19/05/54
ส่งคุณ ศักดิ์ชัย (บ้านแพ้ว) หมายเลข EMS = EI373613665TH  วันที่ 14/06/54
ส่งคุณ รัชกฤช (สำเหร่) หมายเลข EMS = EI373613679TH  วันที่ 14/06/54
ส่งคุณ อิสระ (เพชรบุรี) หมายเลข EMS = EI373613682TH  วันที่ 14/06/54 (เครื่อง 15 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ เอกชัย (บางประหัน) หมายเลข EMS = EI194857512TH  วันที่ 17/06/54
ส่งคุณ สุรพงศ์ (แก่งคอย) หมายเลข EMS = EI015615252TH  วันที่ 20/06/54 (พร้อมแบต)
ส่งคุณ เสน่ห์ (คง) หมายเลข EMS = EI015615266TH  วันที่ 20/06/54
ส่งคุณ ลือชาย (นครราชสีมา) หมายเลข EMS = EH747120169TH  วันที่ 21/06/54
ส่งคุณ ณัฐกร (นครปฐม) หมายเลข EMS = EH747128508TH  วันที่ 22/06/54
ส่งคุณ จำลอง (คลองไผ่) หมายเลข EMS = EH747128511TH  วันที่ 22/06/54
ส่ง หจก.อุตรดิตถ์ไอทีเทรด (อุตรดิตถ์) หมายเลข EMS = EI015073636TH  วันที่ 24/06/54
ส่งคุณ ลือชาย (นครราชสีมา) หมายเลข EMS = EH747137615TH  วันที่ 01/07/54 (เฉพาะแบตจำนวน 2 อัน)
ส่งคุณ ณัฏฐพล (คลองไผ่) หมายเลข EMS = EH747147263TH  วันที่ 04/07/54
ส่งคุณ ชัยวิชิต (เชียงม่วน) หมายเลข EMS = EI015095680TH  วันที่ 21/07/54
ส่งคุณ จรัญ (นครสวรรค์) หมายเลข EMS = EI311022606TH  วันที่ 26/07/54 (เครื่อง 5 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ สิริภพ (กทม.) หมายเลข EMS = EI373805824TH  วันที่ 28/07/54
ส่งคุณ สุทธิศักดิ์ (บ้านด่านนอก) หมายเลข EMS = EH747194095TH  วันที่ 04/08/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ สุวิพล (ประจวบคีรีขันธ์) หมายเลข EMS = EI015200330TH  วันที่ 05/08/54 (พร้อมแบต)
ส่งคุณ นราวิชญ์ (ท่าชนะ) หมายเลข EMS = EI459236444  วันที่ 06/08/54
ส่งคุณ พัฒนพงษ์ (สูงเม่น) หมายเลข EMS = EI311082922TH  วันที่ 08/08/54
ส่งคุณ อุดมศักดิ์ (ปากช่อง) หมายเลข EMS = EI260022454TH  วันที่ 09/08/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งร้าน คลังสื่อสาร (ยโสธร) หมายเลข EMS = EI138572558TH  วันที่ 13/08/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (สงขลา) หมายเลข EMS = EI373658335TH  วันที่ 17/08/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ อภิชัย (วัดประดิษฐาราม) หมายเลข EMS = EI373658349TH  วันที่ 17/08/54
ส่งคุณ เอกพล (เพชรบูรณ์) หมายเลข EMS = EI373660529TH  วันที่ 22/08/54 (พร้อมแบต)
ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (สงขลา) หมายเลข EMS = EI373660682TH  วันที่ 22/08/54
ส่งคุณ กิตตศักดิ์ (เชียงใหม่) หมายเลข EMS = EH862733657TH  วันที่ 24/08/54
ส่งร้าน มาร์คเซ็นเตอร์ (สงขลา) หมายเลข EMS = EI373831784TH  วันที่ 27/08/54
ส่งคุณ เทอดศักดิ์ (ชลบุรี) หมายเลข EMS = EI138583330TH  วันที่ 01/09/54 (เฉพาะแบต 2 ก้อน)
ส่งร้าน มาร์คเซ็นเตอร์ (สงขลา) หมายเลข EMS = EI310501203TH  วันที่ 07/09/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อภิรักษ์ (ปัตตานี) EMS = EI138587518TH  วันที่ 12/09/54 (เฉพาะแบต 1 ก้อน)
ส่งคุณ สุรพงศ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI310575648TH  วันที่ 14/09/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ณัฐกร (นครปฐม) EMS = EI310558066TH  วันที่ 14/09/54
ส่งคุณ สุทธิศักดิ์ (บ้านด่านนอก) EMS = EI138338263TH  วันที่ 26/09/54 (เฉพาะแบต 3 ก้อน)
ส่งคุณ สมศักดิ์ (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EI373914991TH  วันที่ 21/10/54 

*UV-3R รุ่น PLUS*
ส่งคุณ ธีระพล (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EI015352556TH  วันที่ 29/05/55
ส่งคุณ วิญญู (อ่าวลึก) EMS = EJ193072053TH  วันที่ 01/09/55 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (สะเดา) EMS = EJ400394555TH  วันที่ 20/11/55
ส่งคุณ ธีรพงศ์ (บางนา) EMS = EK351676102TH  วันที่ 29/10/56 

*UV-3R รุ่น Mark II*
ส่งคุณ ศักดิ์ชัย (บ้านแพ้ว) EMS = EI015287407TH  วันที่ 03/10/54
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI015291874TH  วันที่ 04/10/54
ส่งคุณ เทอดศักดิ์ (บางปู) EMS = EI536302063TH  วันที่ 07/10/54
ส่งคุณ ดต. เอกชัย (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EI536303761TH วันที่ 11/10/54
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI536305970TH  วันที่ 12/10/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ จำนงค์ (พนัสนิคม) EMS = EI536309035TH  วันที่ 13/10/54
ส่งคุณ จงรักษ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EI536310626TH  วันที่ 17/10/54 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ สงวนชื่อ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EI536311405TH  วันที่ 18/10/54 (เครื่อง 5 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (ศรีสะเกษ) EMS = EI536321677TH  วันที่ 21/10/54 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ สำราญ (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EI536328057TH  วันที่ 27/10/54 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI536325546TH  วันที่ 28/10/54 (เครื่อง 3 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ เอกชัย (บ้านโป่ง) EMS = EI536329375TH  วันที่ 01/11/54
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (ป่าซาง) EMS = EI536329415TH  วันที่ 01/11/54
ส่งคุณ พรชัย (สังขะ) EMS = EI536334225TH  วันที่ 04/11/54 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ สมชาย (พนัสนิคม) EMS = EI536337155TH  วันที่ 08/11/54
ส่งคุณ เจริญ (บางบ่อ) EMS = EI536337178TH  วันที่ 08/11/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ อนุพงษ์ (หนองตอง) EMS = EI536356455TH  วันที่ 16/11/54
ส่งคุณ วรพงษ์ (สุรินทร์) EMS = EH244050275TH  วันที่ 17/11/54 (เครื่อง 7 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ศักดิ์ (พะเยา) EMS = EI138062532TH  วันที่ 18/11/54 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ ธาวินวัสน์ (บ้านหมอ) EMS = EI536376826TH  วันที่ 24/11/54
ส่งคุณ วิเชษฐ์ (บางละมุง) EMS = EI536376830TH  วันที่ 24/11/54
ส่งคุณ วิญญู (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EI536359054TH  วันที่ 25/11/54
ส่งคุณ พัฒนศักดิ์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EI137856195TH  วันที่ 29/11/54 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ ชัยฤทธิ์ (กุดจิก) EMS = EI137856200TH  วันที่ 29/11/54 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ พ.อ.ไชยมงคล (หลักสี่) EMS = EI536380817TH  วันที่ 30/11/54 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI742103963TH  วันที่ 02/12/54
ส่งคุณ ตันติกร (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EI138389645TH  วันที่ 06/12/54 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ วิญญู (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EI536393974TH  วันที่ 07/12/54 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ สุรเชษฐ์ (สามพราน) EMS = EI536204021TH  วันที่ 09/12/54
ส่งคุณ สิทธรัตน์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EI536206141TH  วันที่ 14/12/54
ส่งคุณ ปฐมพร (เกษตรสมบูรณ์) EMS = EI536227552TH  วันที่ 24/12/54
ส่งคุณ วิญญู (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EI536247027TH  วันที่ 05/01/55
ส่งคุณ มณเฑียร (เก้าเลี้ยว) EMS = EI881515915TH  วันที่ 10/01/55 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI536270082TH  วันที่ 18/01/55 (เครื่อง 10 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ บุญนำ (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EI536289804TH  วันที่ 27/01/55 
ส่งคุณ อานัติ (ทุ่งสง) EMS = EI536295889TH  วันที่ 06/02/55 
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI761289639TH  วันที่ 08/02/55 
ส่งคุณ พรเจริญ (ศรีราชา) EMS = EI761299463TH  วันที่ 13/02/55
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI742160360TH  วันที่ 21/02/55
ส่งคุณ ชัยยสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI761256919TH  วันที่ 29/02/55 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลงอย่างละ 5 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ สมพร (บ้านบึง) EMS = EI761206492TH  วันที่ 20/03/55 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI881573520TH  วันที่ 21/03/55
ส่งคุณ กมล (บางพลี) EMS = EI881442949TH  วันที่ 23/03/55 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ นพรัตน์ (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EI960249523TH  วันที่ 27/03/55 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ วุฒิชัย (ผักไห่) EMS = EI960252068TH  วันที่ 29/03/55 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EI015336805TH  วันที่ 14/05/55 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ศรายุทธ (ร้องกวาง) EMS = EJ069737210TH  วันที่ 27/06/55 (เครื่อง 3 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ เศรษฐพรรณ (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EJ193512529TH  วันที่ 30/07/55 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ชัยยะสิทธิ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EJ400116340TH  วันที่ 09/08/55
ส่งคุณ สิทธิพงศ์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EJ400394547TH  วันที่ 20/11/55
ส่งคุณ อส.ทพ.ยุทธศิลป์ (ปัตตานี) EMS = EJ400216325TH  วันที่ 03/12/55
ส่งคุณ พงษ์พันธ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EI882185552TH  วันที่ 04/12/55
ส่งคุณ ร.ท.นราฤทธิ์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EJ400259799TH  วันที่ 03/01/56
ส่งคุณ พิสันต์ (พนัสนิคม) EMS = EJ400276664TH  วันที่ 08/01/56
ส่งคุณ อานุภาพ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ486236072TH  วันที่07/02/56 (แบตสำรอง 4 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ ประวิทย์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EK262613511TH  วันที่ 13/08/56
ส่งคุณ จักร (สงขลา) EMS = EK351661363TH  วันที่ 16/10/56
ส่งคุณ มนตรี (เชียงราย) EMS = EK637306753TH  วันที่ 20/11/56 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ อภิชัย (นิคมน้ำอูน) EMS = EK489191534TH  วันที่ 21/04/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ นพรัตน์ (ยะลา) EMS = EK489981444TH  วันที่ 28/04/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ คมสัน (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EK489778214TH  วันที่ 14/05/57
ส่งคุณ ดนัย (แม่เมาะ) EMS = EL051092624TH  วันที่ 03/07/57
ส่งคุณ รักพงศ์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EL313980891TH  วันที่ 07/07/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ เสกเวทย์ (บางรัก) EMS = EL551811987TH  วันที่ 15/08/57
ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ศักดิ์ (เชียงคำ) EMS = EL314046500TH  วันที่ 21/08/57
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สำเหร่) EMS = EL551924856TH  วันที่ 01/09/57 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สำเหร่) EMS = EL551911910TH  วันที่ 03/09/57
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สำเหร่) EMS = EL314440840TH  วันที่ 05/09/57
ส่งคุณ อภิรักษ์ (แพร่) EMS = EN700490263TH  วันที่ 29/10/57
ส่งคุณ เอกชัย (อรัญประเทศ) EMS = EN700490277TH  วันที่ 29/10/57
ส่งคุณ อิศเรศ (แพร่) EMS = EL553440878TH  วันที่ 17/11/57
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.ทวีชัย (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EL775587368TH  วันที่ 26/11/57 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ รณชัย (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EL551514003TH  วันที่ 28/11/57
ส่งคุณ สาธิต (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EL775597714TH  วันที่ 02/12/57 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ ปราโมทย์ (โพทะเล) EMS = EN700689553TH  วันที่ 23/12/57
ส่งคุณ ไชยา (เชียงราย) EMS = EL551586844TH  วันที่ 14/01/58
ส่งคุณ ชัชวาล (คลองจั่น) EMS = EL817404757TH  วันที่ 20/04/58
ส่งคุณ ปริญญา (บางนา) EMS = EN116283320TH  วันที่ 24/04/58
ส่งคุณ เฉลิม (สารภี) EMS = EN116317791TH  วันที่ 29/04/58 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ พงศ์ศิริ (คลองใหญ่) EMS = EN506114384TH  วันที่ 20/07/58 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ ธนากร (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EN506118987TH  วันที่ 22/07/58 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ชนิกานด์ (นครปฐม) EMS = EN506087370TH  วันที่ 05/08/58 (แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (บ้านม่วง) EMS = EN448412103TH  วันที่ 27/08/58
ส่งคุณ เชาวฤทธิ์ (บางปู) EMS = EN506826416TH  วันที่ 01/09/58 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ จอมทอง (หนองหิน) EMS = EP402867165TH  วันที่ 25/11/58 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EP403232248TH  วันที่ 28/12/58 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง อย่างละ 2 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ เสกสรรค์ (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EP243726793TH  วันที่ 02/03/59 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ พ.อ.อ.ชนุวัจน์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EP912264772TH  วันที่ 03/10/59 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประวิทย์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EK262613511TH  วันที่ 13/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จักร (สงขลา) EMS = EK351661363TH  วันที่ 16/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีรพงศ์ (บางนา) EMS = EK351676102TH  วันที่ 29/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ มนตรี (เชียงราย) EMS = EK637306753TH  วันที่ 20/11/56 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

*สนใจโทรมาครับ 10:00 ถึง 19:00 นาฬิกา ถ้าไม่ได้รับสายขออภัยกรุณาโทรมาใหม่ หรือ ติดต่อทางข้อความส่วนตัวในเว็บหรือ Facebook จะสะดวกกว่าครับ* 
(ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการจัดส่ง)


   คลิ๊กเพื่อดู หมายเลขบัญชีสำหรับโอนเงิน และโปรโมชั่นสินค้ารุ่นต่างๆมากมายในเฟสบุ๊ค

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชัย (นิคมน้ำอูน) EMS = EK489191534TH  วันที่ 21/04/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นพรัตน์ (ยะลา) EMS = EK489981444TH  วันที่ 28/04/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง+ขั้วแปลง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ดนัย (แม่เมาะ) EMS = EL051092624TH  วันที่ 03/07/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รักพงศ์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EL313980891TH  วันที่ 07/07/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เสกเวทย์ (บางรัก) EMS = EL551811987TH  วันที่ 15/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ศักดิ์ (เชียงคำ) EMS = EL314046500TH  วันที่ 21/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สำเหร่) EMS = EL551924856TH  วันที่ 01/09/57 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สำเหร่) EMS = EL551911910TH  วันที่ 03/09/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สำเหร่) EMS = EL314440840TH  วันที่ 05/09/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิรักษ์ (แพร่) EMS = EN700490263TH  วันที่ 29/10/57
ส่งคุณ เอกชัย (อรัญประเทศ) EMS = EN700490277TH  วันที่ 29/10/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิศเรศ (แพร่) EMS = EL553440878TH  วันที่ 17/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.ทวีชัย (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EL775587368TH  วันที่ 26/11/57 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รณชัย (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EL551514003TH  วันที่ 28/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สาธิต (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EL775597714TH  วันที่ 02/12/57 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปราโมทย์ (โพทะเล) EMS = EN700689553TH  วันที่ 23/12/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไชยา (เชียงราย) EMS = EL551586844TH  วันที่ 14/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัชวาล (คลองจั่น) EMS = EL817404757TH  วันที่ 20/04/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปริญญา (บางนา) EMS = EN116283320TH  วันที่ 24/04/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พงศ์ศิริ (คลองใหญ่) EMS = EN506114384TH  วันที่ 20/07/58 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนากร (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EN506118987TH  วันที่ 22/07/58 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชนิกานด์ (นครปฐม) EMS = EN506087370TH  วันที่ 05/08/58 (แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (บ้านม่วง) EMS = EN448412103TH  วันที่ 27/08/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชาวฤทธิ์ (บางปู) EMS = EN506826416TH  วันที่ 01/09/58 (เครื่อง+ขั้วแปลง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จอมทอง (หนองหิน) EMS = EP402867165TH  วันที่ 25/11/58 (เครื่อง 2 ตัว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EP403232248TH  วันที่ 28/12/58 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง อย่างละ 2 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เสกสรรค์ (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EP243726793TH  วันที่ 02/03/59 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.อ.อ.ชนุวัจน์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EP912264772TH  วันที่ 03/10/59

----------

